# To port or not to port??



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

I have a Sako a7 techomante ranch 300wsm the rifle is the most accurate out of the box rifle I have ever seen, it really is amazing. Only problem I have with this jewel is every time you tap the trigger and the gun goes off the recoil bout takes your jaw out of socket, it's bad. I was wondering should I get a muzzle brake installed? Will it affect the beautiful accuracy that the rifle is consistantly spitting down range. What other affects could it have on the rifle. I just had shoulder surgery july20th and from what I hear that is gonna hurt for a while, I could not possibly handle the thumping that the rifle puts on me with the shoulder still giving me problems. So I did what every intelligent husband with enough sense to embezzle cash from his spouse every chance he gets does. I ordered a new sako finnlight in 30.06. I still need to do somthing to the 300 I'm gonna need it in Texas next month. So do I put a brake on it? What will it do to performance? Do I suck it up and tote her like she is? If I do need a muzzle break who does it? What's it cost? I'm sure some of the good people of this forum have had this done to some of their larger caliber rifles? Any advice would be very appreciated. Splittine where ya at on this one???


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Port and break are 2 different concepts, go with the break if any. If you only pull the trigger on deer I'd personally leave it alone unless you are having anticipation issues when pulling the trigger or your shoulder can't handle it. The better break to go with us Vais and runs a little over $100 plus another $100-$150 to have a Smith fit it. It won't increase accuracy but will make you more confident with your shot because of the lessen recoil. One down side is it will be loud as hell. But a good thing is you can remove it and put on thread protectors when you don't want to use it. There is a few Smiths within driving distance of Pensacola that can do it, if interested shoot me a PM and I'll forward their info.


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks bro, I'm thinking I may sit on it for a year and see how this shoulder is gonna heal.....


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Get you a limbsaver recoil pad. They work great.


----------



## Linkovich (Oct 24, 2007)

Splittine said:


> Get you a limbsaver recoil pad. They work great.


^ the limbsavers work great. I've got one on my tikka t3 lite. Its like shooting with a pillow on your shoulder


----------



## 155SprtFsh (Oct 2, 2007)

*Compensator*

The best $120 spent by far!!!!!!!!!!Like shooting a pellet gun


----------



## floorguy (Jul 22, 2011)

I had the remington vtr in 308 loved the gun but the muzzle break killed my ears i like to hunt with out hearing protectors.i have shot alot of guns without hearing protection , my ears are still ringing two years later


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

Splittine said:


> Get you a limbsaver recoil pad. They work great.


Came with one...


----------



## 155SprtFsh (Oct 2, 2007)

Can you shoot this gun 30 times and keep it close to the red spot and without a black spot on your shoulder? If not get a compensator and a cheap set of ear plugs...also, not for dove shooting


----------

